# I'm getting tired of look at the same sigs !!!



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> If I did that, then I wouldn't have anything to complain about   *


:tsk: :banghead:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *
> 
> atyclb, i dont like your current sig. i liked seeing the TOPAZ in all its glory. (= *


okay, I'm easy


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> okay, I'm easy *


does look better in color:thumbup:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

OJ330i said:


> *I just picked up a new sig last week. I've been around for about 8-9 months and I have changed my sig at least once a month but I think I'll keep my current one for a while. *


OJ...nice sig:thumbup:

Perhaps you should put your car on top of a boat, and then put it in the juice :bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> okay, I'm easy *


Can you do something about your sig taking up half the height of my browser window?? :dunno:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Why not turn them off and ya don't have to look at them at all? :dunno: *


Ditto.

But for you Alan, I'm sure I can make the time to come up with something fresher.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> You are needy, aren't you?  *


Yes 

Might have something in the works though. If not I'm sure you'd love to help out a fellow wagon owner *again*.:angel:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Hey atyclb, I fixed your festsig.jpg for you bro no need to thank me


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

dredmo said:


> *Hey atyclb, I fixed your festsig.jpg for you bro no need to thank me *


Uh oh:tsk: .....I dont think hell be too happy seeing how you cut of the last pic on the right


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

So let me get this straight.

Not only do you want my sage advice and witty repartee, but you only want me to be creative at the same time?

Is that pretty much the picture in a nutshell?

Boy, the things I do for you people! :tsk:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> In fact with the exception of Kaz's mirror sig and JP's sig(if I have to see that lowered 3er one more time  ) , all the ones on this post so far are fresh and new looking . . . *


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *So let me get this straight.
> 
> Not only do you want my sage advice and witty repartee, but you only want me to be creative at the same time?
> 
> ...


Mike, that sig looks great! Its one of the few pics ive seen thats made me regret not getting steel gray

:thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Mike, that sig looks great! Its one of the few pics ive seen thats made me regret not getting steel gray
> 
> :thumbup: *


Thanks for the PROPS, Matt!

Choosing the color sometimes seems to be the toughest thing to do with BMW's.

There are really no out-and-out terrible choices, which makes it kind of tough. Good thing you've got until Status 112 to make a color choice, because invariably you'll change your mind a couple or three times during the order process.

Once you've made the 'final' choice on color it all sort of makes you look forward to the next time, when you can order something different. :thumbup: Unless of course you're Alan and you can just keep ordering JB all of the time! (J/K Alan  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

BTW, considering that Alan F DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A SIG, is this thread itself a bit obnoxious?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Indy Mike -

Let me second that....your car looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *BTW, considering that Alan F DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A SIG, is this thread itself a bit obnoxious? *


Excellent observation. I didn't even notice this. :banghead: I'll get the rope.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

K - here's my new one...

What I want to know is...what do you guys use to change your sig pics when you refresh the page??


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Went back to an old fave, but Alan no sig no complain.:eeps:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Thanks to Clyde mine now cycles through 9 pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Uh oh:tsk: .....I dont think hell be too happy seeing how you cut of the lsat pic on the right *


:banghead: DOH!! ///Mathew, I just realized whats different about your sig!!:banghead:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

geomax said:


> *K - here's my new one...
> 
> What I want to know is...what do you guys use to change your sig pics when you refresh the page?? *


It's a secret...dreadmo got a one time special deal 

do a search for "perl"

There is a thread about helmets that will show up...the needed info is near the bottom of that thread.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> It's a secret...dreadmo got a one time special deal
> 
> ...


Wow, your sigs have a kind of sepia industrial gothic art quality to them...nice work!! :thumbup:

ps: thanks for the sig info!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Can you do something about your sig taking up half the height of my browser window?? :dunno: *


it's only 33 pixels higher than yours


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> it's only 33 pixels higher than yours    *


and pretty much the same as everyone else's--163 pixels high :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> and pretty much the same as everyone else's--163 pixels high :dunno: *


I wish it was narrower (after including the bono pic).

other than that, I like it


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Wow, your sigs have a kind of sepia industrial gothic art quality to them...nice work!! :thumbup:*


Thanks! 

*



ps: thanks for the sig info!

Click to expand...

*hope it helps.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

yeah atyclb your bozo picture on the end makes it huge wide-wise. it takes up over half the screen at 1600x1200


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *BTW, considering that Alan F DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A SIG, is this thread itself a bit obnoxious? *


:thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm probably on the list of annoying sigs. I need to learn how to use PShop better. This sig took me an hour (no Pshop skills) and I have tons of pics, just haven't had time to try to change them up. I'll have to try to update it soon . . .


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

*Here's my new sig!! Pretty plain..*

This is something until I get the car, then a real sig shall appear....:thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I don't know about you guys but I am getting tired of looking at the same old pictures that are in the sigs . . . /B]*


*

:flipoff: :flipoff:   *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Wow, your sigs have a kind of sepia industrial gothic art quality to them...nice work!! :thumbup:
> 
> ps: thanks for the sig info! *


Yeah, Clyde, awesome sig(s) :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *do a search for "perl"
> 
> There is a thread about helmets that will show up...the needed info is near the bottom of that thread. *


Here is a link to that thread...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9931

Works great (I just need to get some good pics of my car rather than the ones I scarfed off the Owner's Circle), but you need an ISP that allows you to do CGI.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> and pretty much the same as everyone else's--163 pixels high :dunno: *


I guess Bono is a separate pic... it always wraps when I see it, making it double high.


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

///Mathew said:


> *
> OJ...nice sig:thumbup:
> Perhaps you should put your car on top of a boat, and then put it in the juice :bigpimp: *


Thanks! Someone hooked me up from fanatics. My photoshop skills are about 20% of what most peoples are.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *Indy Mike -
> 
> Let me second that....your car looks GREAT!!!!!
> 
> *


Thanks! If I were only a better photographer and Photoshopper
I would be able to do the SG color better justice. Still looking for that perfect light and angle. They seem to be a fleeting thing.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Cheesy attempt on my behalf to satisfy your request Alan

Man I need some guidance on graphic manipulation  

see new signature below


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike - sig looks great . . . makes me want to go out and get a steel gray Cic !!!

Phil - Nice going phil, looks better than I could do, that's for sure . . .

TD- ok, here's a cheesy attempt at a sig so you guys could get tired of looking at it !!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Mike - sig looks great . . . makes me want to go out and get a steel gray Cic !!!
> 
> Phil - Nice going phil, looks better than I could do, that's for sure . . .
> 
> TD- ok, here's a cheesy attempt at a sig so you guys could get tired of looking at it !! *


Nice rear Alan:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Mike - sig looks great . . . makes me want to go out and get a steel gray Cic !!!
> 
> Phil - Nice going phil, looks better than I could do, that's for sure . . .
> 
> TD- ok, here's a cheesy attempt at a sig so you guys could get tired of looking at it !! *


No offense, but that's pretty bad.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm at [email protected], if dremdo is too busy 

edit: Alan, until you give us more/better pics, you are to use the following badge of shame...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *I'm at [email protected], if dremdo is too busy
> 
> edit: Alan, until you give us more/better pics, you are to use the following badge of shame...
> 
> ...


:lmao:

Shame shame shame on you Alan


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> Shame shame shame on you Alan *


Shame alan :thumbdwn:

haha ill check my email when I get home, Ill get ya something decent, or try to. rost may beat me to it though


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Oh...

Corrupted - can you send me the original pics used in your signature? I don't know what happened with your pics when you reduced their size...I'll remake your sig and hopefully it will look clearer. 

Deal ?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *I'm at [email protected], if dremdo is too busy
> 
> edit: Alan, until you give us more/better pics, you are to use the following badge of shame...
> 
> ...


Very cool Rost but can you change that saying to something better . . . I LOVE MY BIMMER !!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *
> 
> Shame alan :thumbdwn:
> 
> haha ill check my email when I get home, Ill get ya something decent, or try to. rost may beat me to it though *


thanks dredmo . . . looks like you guys are gonna hook me up:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Ok Alan, it's just a start, but I'll play with other sigs over the weekend *


I like it Doug . . . very cool :thumbup:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Alan, at home real soon, send me some pics, ack too

[email protected]


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Dredmo -

I just sent you a bunch of pics. Thanks again!!  :thumbup:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Ack you around, here is a try, let me know what you like or dislike. I could make another one if you want. I doctored your GT3 video game, and made a custom Ack Video game


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hey phil--I took a shot


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I got my new one up and it's like Plaz's that randomly chooses a picture. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> It depends on what you what you're looking for, but in general the best (er, make that "most interesting") light is just around sunrise and sunset. It isn't just the color of the light but also how shadows are cast. I don't know if it will help bring out what you want from the SG, but that's where I would start.
> 
> edit- check out the light color and the shadow directions in TD's sig pic where his car is front of the house. That light is really good. *


Thanks for the tips, Clyde!

I'll be detailing it Labor Day Weekend, so I'll have a good chance to test it out and post my results during that period.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *hey phil--I took a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No rock star pics but thanks a lot:thumbup: I threw the new one togethe rreal quickly at work w/ MS pe. Lost a lot of clarity

I think I use your's and rotate so as not to bore Alan F.

Again Mucho Thanx


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> No rock star pics but thanks a lot:thumbup: I threw the new one togethe rreal quickly at work w/ MS pe. Lost a lot of clarity
> 
> ...


thanks--I should have made it skinnier. I'm working on a new one for myself again too. These really narrow ones look good to me.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> thanks--I should have made it skinnier. I'm working on a new one for myself again too. These really narrow ones look good to me. *


I need to get some new pictures for use in sig creation. Since I got my own digi cam I take pics of every thing but me car it seems.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

here's my new sig...courtesy of Rost12. dude has talent.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

dredmo said:


> *Ack you around, here is a try, let me know what you like or dislike. I could make another one if you want. I doctored your GT3 video game, and made a custom Ack Video game  *


Dredmo, I like it! You are the man!! :thumbup: If you have done any others, let me know. Did this take you awhile to make?

Edit: I really like the border and the font style. I have to learn how to use Pshop better, there are so many cool things that you can do.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Changed my siggy again, although this should not be misconscrued as an attempt 
to just please Alan.

And what's up with the group project that was supposed to help 
Alan come up with an appropriate sig? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Changed my siggy again, although this should not be misconscrued as an attempt
> to just please Alan.
> 
> And what's up with the group project that was supposed to help
> Alan come up with an appropriate sig? :dunno: :dunno: *


Alan doesn't like sigs, remember !?!?

Also, your convertible looks more like a wagon in your new sig . . .

what's the deal ?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> * your convertible looks more like a wagon in your new sig . . .
> *


Huh? Hey, you're right! Who's messin' around with my sig? Someone's gettin' siggy wid it!


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *How about I just use OJ's sig since it's one of my favorites . . . are there any copyright issues ? ? ? *


No copyright issues but I might just come and kick your ass!

But, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

OJ330i said:


> *
> 
> No copyright issues but I might just come and kick your ass!
> 
> But, thanks for the compliment! *


Go to the org if you wanna do some ass kickin !!
Over here you only get to do ass kissing and if you gonna do that, take it over to that 'other' thread 

BTW your welcome on the compliment . . . you did a nice job on it . . . when I originally made that statement as a joke I used your sig as my own for a good 15 minutes . . . you must have missed it


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I don't know about you guys but I am getting tired of looking at the same old pictures that are in the sigs . . . some of them are pretty cool like sp330, plaz's and I like Hacks new one but for the most part these sigs are boring !!
> 
> It's looking at the same pictture over and over and over and over again !!!
> 
> Sorry guys but if your gonna keep a sig, can you at least change it monthly :dunno: *


thanks


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I am too lazy to make a new sig....


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

If it makes you feel better, Alan, I changed mine yesterday


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *If it makes you feel better, Alan, I changed mine yesterday *


Nice job Nate :thumbup:

Looks good !!


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Go to the org if you wanna do some ass kickin !!
> Over here you only get to do ass kissing and if you gonna do that, take it over to that 'other' thread
> ...


too bad .org is a joke these days. Its only good for starting fights now anyway. Other than that its only newbies asking the same old questions. Maybe 5 good members at the most. Every one else is garbage.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

OJ330i said:


> *
> 
> too bad .org is a joke these days. Its only good for starting fights now anyway. Other than that its only newbies asking the same old questions. Maybe 5 good members at the most. Every one else is garbage. *


Yeah, the org is very different than it used to be. I still try to contribute what I can to that board but it's too bad it took such a change . . .

I've seen you duking it out over there last week . . . one thing for sure, NEVER let it get to you personally . . . keep in mind it's just an internet board . . .


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I've seen you duking it out over there last week . . . one thing for sure, NEVER let it get to you personally . . . keep in mind it's just an internet board . . . *


You must have seen me arguing with that 330 guy. He wanted to call me out then suddenly he's a no show. It sucks cause just when eveyone in the states gets online, its well past my bed time. But in 2 short months I will be back stateside again. And I don't take it to heart anymore because I always keep this pic in mind.


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

also I'm trying to be like ff and see if I can get banned from that board.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

My new one...


----------

